# snake id confusion



## burnsie1990 (Jan 8, 2014)

hey all  Ive just recently purchased a male and female pair of what i was told by the seller were coastal pythons but on the paperwork it says they are diamonds.
could you guys please put my mind to rest and ID these two for me?
appreciated in advance.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 8, 2014)

Coastal Carpets without a doubt


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeeep, Coastals.


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 8, 2014)

awesome thanks!

im guessing i am going to have to do something about my paperwork?


----------



## butters (Jan 8, 2014)

They are the same species so you shouldn't need to do anything


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 8, 2014)

Arent they different sub species


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2014)

diamond morelia spilota spilota 
coastal carpet morelia spilota mcdowelli


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah spilota spilota is what's on the advice sheet

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

